# I...want...one...



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, tried embedding it and wouldnt work for me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats is the cutestthing ever, is like a doggy i love the lil tale


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

i know!! did you watch it start to run??? omg my weiner dog and him would be bestest friends EVER!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute. I want one too.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope didn't work for me either.


I'd luv to have a mini horse too.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

he was so cute I wish I could have horses again they are fun


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG Tracy you have a wiener dog? I want one I wonder how it would be with my ferrets?


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

probably pretty good  the only time he gets pissy is when puppies try to step on him. youd have to introduce them when its still young and i would worry about puppy bites tho...sharp...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow very cute!!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He is very cute.

What is the expected lifespan of a miniature horse or is that a shetland?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

what is it what is it im lazy to click it


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

i think its a shetland, just the smallest born...14 inches!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

So adorable makes me want one too. That size is totally managable including its poo!


----------

